# Ugh this guy is selling these Hedgehogs on Craigslist!!



## mel2626

I've been following this ad and I got a response from him saying that he is asking for $225 for the "rehoming" of these babies. He said he's already "adopted" one out and I'd just hate to see someone else duped into buying one for that much $ not knowing anything about the health issues that could come with buying a baby with unknown lineage~ *nevermind the fact that you are not permitted to sell on Craigslist!* This is not the kind of $ you pay for a rescue/adoption/rehome. Regarding the permit part~ I may be wrong but this is what I believed after speaking with the Dept of Wildlife etc myself when getting my own permit as well as checking their website.
Thanks for reading~ sorry, it just frustrates me.  :evil:

His ad-People keep flagging him!
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/1617438408.html

GREAT LOOKING.....ONE MALE AND 1 FEMALE.....GREAT COLORS.....EATING AND DRINKING GREAT AND SUPER FRIENDLY.....THEY COME WITH THEIR TRANSFERABLE PERMIT

UPDATE....1 MALE LEFT....FEMALE HAS ADOPTED OUT
...HE'S THE ONE WITH THE WHITE PATCHES...

My response!
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/1617425438.html
Regarding the baby hedgehogs: If you are still asking $225 then it would constitute as selling. You can get a baby hedgehog from a licensed & established breeder for the same price or less. Do you know the babies' lineage/bloodline, can you guarantee against WHS (Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome), how are you transferring the permits? It is my understanding (I also speak from experience) that if you are selling these, the person that you are selling them to needs to acquire their own permit using the temporary receipt that you provide. You cannot transfer your own permit to someone else-your permit is for you only. You only need one permit for yourself and can have multiple hedgehogs with that permit-no need to get another for each hedgehog. Please do not take advantage of people who may not be aware of all laws~ as I'd hate to see someone in a sticky situation because of misinformation.

N.J. REGULATIONS
Possession of Nongame & Exotic Wildlife
Subchapter 4. Nongame and Exotic Wildlife
(d) Pet shop, animal dealer, zoo, nature center and animal theatrical agency possession permits must be displayed in a promi- nent place. The sale of exotic mammals, birds, reptiles or amphi- bians, or nongame species to any individual must be accompanied by an "Exotic or Nongame Sales Receipt" the form of which shall be prescribed by the Department, and an application packet. This "Exotic or Nongame Sales Receipt" will be a temporary possession permit valid for a period of 20 days after the date of sale.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is a very high rehoming fee, I think you are definately right and they are trying to sell them. It was such a sweet loving thing for you to respond so someone didn't unknowingly come along and fall into a trap


----------



## Morel3etterness

I paid 225 for egon at 7 weeks old but straight from the breeder. He even introduced the parents to me-even though the father was balled up-pooping and huffing like crazy! I felt like I paid a little too much for him but at least I got him from a breeder who had a few babies left and showed me both of Egons parents. He even went over anything I needed to know and offered to let me buy mixed food directly from him.

I would NEVER pay that much from someone on craigslist-that is for sure. You dont know what kind of condition the little guys are in or anything. You dont even know if they have been handled daily.


----------



## mel2626

Thanks to everyone for your concern as well!!  

Morel3etterness , I just realized you are in NJ and I bet you went to the same breeder that I did and Miss Muffet's dad was a big huffing ball of quills too! His name was Larry (the hedgie) and I named him Fat Larry instead for the breeder because he was such a big boy! :lol: I too paid $225 but I also got to meet the parents, siblings etc and got any question I had answered, plus all of the proper paperwork. We are very limited in NJ as to where we can buy hedgies from, so people will try anything to make a $. I did have some hesitation at first as well because $225 isn't cheap, but after the meeting process, I felt that I'd done the right things for my first hedgie.


----------



## mel2626

Well, it was a tedious day yesterday followed by a bit more today. This man showed absolutely no compassion and continued to re-post on all 4 sections of New Jersey Craigslist even after being flagged by many, many people. As soon as a post was flagged and removed, it was back up again within minutes! I also reported him to Craigslist for violating their policy on selling animals. There were many others who joined in trying to keep this man off Craigslist selling this one baby hedgie that he has left. It breaks my heart that someone could be so cold and uncaring about such a tiny helpless creature. I sure hope that this baby finds a great home but I really hope the new owner does all of their homework in case it has any health problems in the future...and I hope they only pay a fraction of what he is asking!

Thanks again to everyone who responded or messaged me. It meant a lot!


----------



## mel2626

OMG ReallyY?!?! 
This was what the man just posted:
HEDGEHOGS HAVE BEEN SOLD!!! (NJ)
Date: 2010-02-26, 4:31PM EST
Reply to: see below

THANKS TO ALL THAT WERE INTERESTED.....THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD.....EVEN THOUGH ALL YOU IGNORANT PEOPLE WITH NO LIKE WERE FLAGGING MY LISTING THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME TO GO SPEND SOME MONEY......HEHEHEHEHEHE 

So much for trying to help...


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That guy sounds like a real piece of work. It disgusting that there is ppl like that out there that don't care about animals and just see them as a way to make money.


----------



## LarryT

mel2626 said:


> OMG ReallyY?!?!
> This was what the man just posted:
> HEDGEHOGS HAVE BEEN SOLD!!! (NJ)
> Date: 2010-02-26, 4:31PM EST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> THANKS TO ALL THAT WERE INTERESTED.....THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD.....EVEN THOUGH ALL YOU IGNORANT PEOPLE WITH NO LIKE WERE FLAGGING MY LISTING THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME TO GO SPEND SOME MONEY......HEHEHEHEHEHE
> 
> So much for trying to help...


OMG this guy is an @!#$%^& :evil:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

[/quote]OMG this guy is an @!#$%^& :evil:[/quote]

Same here!!! :roll:


----------



## mel2626

Oh yes~ a real lowlife indeed! I didn't even post his other messages here as the language and graphics weren't appropriate for anyone! He had me so upset earlier today with his bragging rants about selling these poor hedgies. Apparently he's doing the same thing with all sorts of birds and dogs as well and someone figured out it's the same person! So I feel better at least knowing that others are looking out for him and trying their best to report him when and where necessary. He's clearly just out to make a quick buck and putting the animals' lives in danger in the process. I really hope to have better news on this "man" (if you can call him that) in the future.


----------



## allisonsnickers

I think that we should all collect our fallen hedgehog quills and litter his bed with them. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is an awesome idea!!! There is no escape from the wrath of a sharp hedgie quill  A few sprinkled in a shoe would work wonders too lol


----------



## mel2626

*Re: This guy is selling these Hedgehogs on CL- PLEASE HELP*

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE~ I need people's help! I'd never ask this on here but this guy is so sick!

This horrible man is back again trying to sell hedgehogs on Craigslist!
Now he has a whole fake story about having a hedgehog because his daughter didn't want it~ it's just BS. 
He's even contacting me with threatening e-mails!

Please help me to delete his posts on Craiglslist. He just posts over and over again and I don't have the time to keep flagging him to get them removed by myself!

I'd really appreciate any help.

He posts in all 4 New Jersey categories!

Thanks so much.

~Melissa


----------



## I<3Hejji

I checked out craigslist and it looks like you succeeded. His post has been flagged for removal. I also read the post you left, way to go  It makes me sick that this guy is taking advantage of people AND breeding hedgehogs and selling them without caring who they go to. I am so sad to see how many hedgehogs are being advertised as Christmas gifts. People don't know how much work they are and come January so many of them will be listed on craigslist because it "didn't work out"  I wish that people would do their research, it is really disheartening to see such amazing animals get treated so poorly.


----------



## abrowndog

Keep flagging him. I have a feeling he didn't sell them in the first place. I will watch as well.


----------



## mel2626

Thank you so so so much!
I'm constantly scanning Craigslist because of people like him. It's so sad because it takes away from the animals who are actually in a re-homing situation. I try not to judge because you never know what sort of curve balls life will bring you when you least expect it, but this guy is just feeding people lie after lie.

I must have flagged at least 10 of his ads today! He just keeps posting from new e-mail addy's or hides his e-mail. It's so frustrating, especially when there are 4 NJ CL locations to keep checking! lol I'm sorry that I even let this man get the best of me but his antics this year have just gotten on my last nerve! Breaking the rules is one thing, but acting like a total jerk is another~ he's great at both!

Thanks again for your help and support!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## LizardGirl

Any links you post I'll be sure to flag. I absolutely despise people like this. (leaves board to go rant about it to self with potentially nasty words)


----------

